# How many ex pats in lake chapala?



## Skywalkmaverick

Anyone know the Lake Chapala area ex pat population and what's the median age?


----------



## TundraGreen

Skywalkmaverick said:


> Anyone know the Lake Chapala area ex pat population and what's the median age?


If there is an answer to this that isn't just someone's estimate, I haven't seen it. I found one web site that said between 20,000 and 40,000. Another said the wintertime population was 15,000 expats. A resident there told me last year that there are 11,000 expats in Ajijic in the winter and 7500 in the summer.

I think these are all just guesses. The Lake Chapala Society web site says they have 3700 members.


----------



## chicois8

When the grandkids are visiting I bring them over to ****** gulch and let them practice the states names off license plates....LOL


----------



## Hound Dog

Skywalkmaverick said:


> Anyone know the Lake Chapala area ex pat population and what's the median age?


Well, Skywalkmaverick:

What difference does that make? I´ll give you an estimate that is all you need to know. In the area attracting a significant foreign population generally known as "Lakeside"which encompasses an area generaly defined as informally beginning about ten kilometers on the eastern side of the Chapala/Poncitlan munipical border and extending east to the western border of Jocoteopec, a distance upon the northern lakeshore of about 20 kilometers, there is a total population of somewhere around 60,000 people of which maybe 10% to 20% are comprised of foreigners varying by season and mostly retirees from the United States and Canada. There is also a fairly significant population of big city dudes from Guadalajara who come here on weekends or, in some rare cases, commute to work there. What the hell differenec does it make really?


----------



## Guest

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Skywalkmaverick:
> 
> What difference does that make? I´ll give you an estimate that is all you need to know. In the area attracting a significant foreign population generally known as "Lakeside"which encompasses an area generaly defined as informally beginning about ten kilometers on the eastern side of the Chapala/Poncitlan munipical border and extending east to the western border of Jocoteopec, a distance upon the northern lakeshore of about 20 kilometers, there is a total population of somewhere around 60,000 people of which maybe 10% to 20% are comprised of foreigners varying by season and mostly retirees from the United States and Canada. There is also a fairly significant population of big city dudes from Guadalajara who come here on weekends or, in some rare cases, commute to work there. *What the hell differenec does it make really?*


Gout acting up today, Hound Dog?  Seems like a perfectly reasonable question to me from someone in their 40's looking for a new place to roost, but a bit of a rude response. I understand that most expats in Chapala are probably retired, but even living here in MX don't know if that translates into most expat folks in Chapala are between 60 and 80 years old? Or are there many expat people in Chapala in their 40s and 50s too? It would make a difference to me if I was still in my 40s....

San Miguel de Allende might be a second place to check out for the younger crowd, if they don't speak much Spanish and want to be around other expats.


----------



## Skywalkmaverick

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Skywalkmaverick:
> 
> What difference does that make? I´ll give you an estimate that is all you need to know. In the area attracting a significant foreign population generally known as "Lakeside"which encompasses an area generaly defined as informally beginning about ten kilometers on the eastern side of the Chapala/Poncitlan munipical border and extending east to the western border of Jocoteopec, a distance upon the northern lakeshore of about 20 kilometers, there is a total population of somewhere around 60,000 people of which maybe 10% to 20% are comprised of foreigners varying by season and mostly retirees from the United States and Canada. There is also a fairly significant population of big city dudes from Guadalajara who come here on weekends or, in some rare cases, commute to work there. What the hell differenec does it make really?


It doesn't make that much difference. I just would like to know. Jeesh. Is there something wrong with that? I thought that's what these forums were for; getting answers to questions.


----------



## Hound Dog

Skywalkmaverick said:


> It doesn't make that much difference. I just would like to know. Jeesh. Is there something wrong with that? I thought that's what these forums were for; getting answers to questions.


Forgive me, Skywalkmeverick but I was under the misguided impression that I answered your question withour insultng you. If you found my response inappropriate, that was not my intent.


----------



## chicois8

guess what youngskywalker, hound dawg will be one of your neighbors lakeside, lucky you




Skywalkmaverick said:


> It doesn't make that much difference. I just would like to know. Jeesh. Is there something wrong with that? I thought that's what these forums were for; getting answers to questions.


----------



## Skywalkmaverick

chicois8 said:


> guess what youngskywalker, hound dawg will be one of your neighbors lakeside, lucky you


Keeps it interesting, right?


----------



## Hound Dog

chicois8 said:


> guess what youngskywalker, hound dawg will be one of your neighbors lakeside, lucky you


Well, skywalker, chicois8 is only partially corrrect. We spend our summers and parts of our falls in lakeside but can´t take it all year so spend our winters and springs in the Chiapas Highlands where you could shoot a cannon down any street on any given day and never hit even one elderly "******" retiree unless chicois8 could fulfill his wildest hope and you hit The Dawg sitting on a bench in El Jardin sipping a cold XX Lager.

We have found that living in separate and disparate locations adds zest to life and Lakeside, or Peoria Upon Sump and Chiapas, or Northern Guatemala, provide that zest. Both places are interesting for entirely different reasons. 

You can live at "lakeside" and mingle with U.S. and Canadian expats or not and it´s your choice. We have found that stone walls and concertina wire combine to keep them at bay. 

Now, excuse me, I must go tend my gout.

When you get here, if it´s summer time, look me up walking my princess on the Ajijic malecon and maybe we can share a couple of cold cervezas.


----------



## kimo

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Skywalkmaverick:
> 
> What difference does that make? I´ll give you an estimate that is all you need to know. In the area attracting a significant foreign population generally known as "Lakeside"which encompasses an area generaly defined as informally beginning about ten kilometers on the eastern side of the Chapala/Poncitlan munipical border and extending east to the western border of Jocoteopec, a distance upon the northern lakeshore of about 20 kilometers, there is a total population of somewhere around 60,000 people of which maybe 10% to 20% are comprised of foreigners varying by season and mostly retirees from the United States and Canada. There is also a fairly significant population of big city dudes from Guadalajara who come here on weekends or, in some rare cases, commute to work there. What the hell differenec does it make really?


And people wonder where the phrase, "Ugly American" comes from!


----------



## TundraGreen

Calmate people. Please stick to discussion of the issues and avoid characterizations of our fellow posters.


----------



## chicois8

kimo said:


> And people wonder where the phrase, "Ugly American" comes from!


Amen..........


----------



## gringotim

kimo said:


> And people wonder where the phrase, "Ugly American" comes from!


I am the first to defend the US and Americans, usually to people that have never even met an American, or been to the states, according to Wikipedia, the term "Ugly American" is "a term used to refer to perception of arrogant behaviour by Americans abroad" . (which I might ad includes Canada), I have experienced this now and then, so i know why the term is still around. Sometimes its just someones nature, and they don't realize how they sound or act to others. I don't think there was anything wrong with your comment, you where just stating your opinion based on the way he answerred the question, unfortunately on here, you can only say things like that sometimes, just don't ask me when its okay, because it seems to change from day to day, and depends alot on who you are making the comment about. People on here put down Mexicans and Mexico in general all the time, yet very little is ever said about it.


----------



## TundraGreen

The rules for posting on this forum are available in a link at the top of every page. 
Rule #1: Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.

I am the principle moderator for the Mexico section of the forum. I try to apply a light hand in interpreting the rules. However, flagrant or repeated personal attacks will result in infractions or removal of the offender. If you have comments about the moderation, send them to me or other moderators or the forum administrator in a personal message. (Rule #5 prohibits discussing the moderation in the forums.)


----------



## pappabee

gringotim said:


> I am the first to defend the US and Americans, usually to people that have never even met an American, or been to the states, according to Wikipedia, the term "Ugly American" is "a term used to refer to perception of arrogant behaviour by Americans abroad" . (which I might ad includes Canada), I have experienced this now and then, so i know why the term is still around. Sometimes its just someones nature, and they don't realize how they sound or act to others. I don't think there was anything wrong with your comment, you where just stating your opinion based on the way he answerred the question, unfortunately on here, you can only say things like that sometimes, just don't ask me when its okay, because it seems to change from day to day, and depends alot on who you are making the comment about. People on here put down Mexicans and Mexico in general all the time, yet very little is ever said about it.


You know I'm very tired of people who make general statements that are untrue and expect us to accept them as fact. In the year that I've been on this site I have seen VERY LITTLE put-down of Mexicans or Mexico. Yes there has been a lot of comment regarding the Mexican Government way of operation but just take a look at the comments section of most US newspapers. The comments had nothing to do with individual Mexicans but more so the problems with dealing with any governmental agency, especially in a country where you might have a problem understanding the language.


----------



## gringotim

pappabee said:


> You know I'm very tired of people who make general statements that are untrue and expect us to accept them as fact. In the year that I've been on this site I have seen VERY LITTLE put-down of Mexicans or Mexico. Yes there has been a lot of comment regarding the Mexican Government way of operation but just take a look at the comments section of most US newspapers. The comments had nothing to do with individual Mexicans but more so the problems with dealing with any governmental agency, especially in a country where you might have a problem understanding the language.


This forum, and all the others are full of comments that some people will call untrue or misleading information, its doesn't mean you have to accept it as fact, and its not necassarily untrue just because you don't believe it. I know what I have read on here, and how I interpreted it. Also, a person has the right to believe or not believe what they read on here. But also, someone has to decide for themselves whether to believe something they read on here. Sometimes people won't believe the truth even when its starring them in the face.:focus:


----------



## sparks

> How many ex pats in lake chapala?


On the lighter side: not very many. The water/lake is not that inviting


----------



## chicois8

Quote " How many ex pats in lake chapala?"

I wish more where in Chapala but those tricky gringos seem to live in towns around the lake.......


----------



## iu1971

*Lake Chapala Area*



Skywalkmaverick said:


> Anyone know the Lake Chapala area ex pat population and what's the median age?


They say there are around 8000 us and cdn epats, from just being there
I would say the avg age is around 65-70

Rob


----------



## RVGRINGO

Thank you! Thank you! That makes me well above average, but my poor wife well below average. I won't tell her what you said.


----------



## Grizzy

I am noticing more younger expats arriving recently, late 40's and 50's. Many from Canada and many from outside the US/Canada. I arrived here in my early 50's and have met all ages of expats and locals. There are a number of expat families with young children here as well.
The majority are retired, whatever age that means but you will meet people your own age if you get out and mingle.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

Hound Dog said:


> Forgive me, Skywalkmeverick but I was under the misguided impression that I answered your question withour insultng you. If you found my response inappropriate, that was not my intent.


Very respectfully said Hound Dog but when I read your post I was set right back into my seat. 

I fully expect that sort of response from other websites like Xbox 360 sites as they mostly are children. I too wonder the same thing. 

I'm 51 years old and have been retired for 3+ years. I'm single and will be moving down to the lake in 2013, I also would like to find some companionship after I move there.

It really would be helpful for me to know if I'll be courting a gal of 70 to 80 years of age or one more to my age group of 48 to 58.

That would seem rather the immediate thought of a reasonable person.

Another look at what you wrote:



Hound Dog said:


> Well, Skywalkmaverick:
> 
> What difference does that make? I´ll give you an estimate that is all you need to know. ........... What the hell differenec does it make really?


----------



## Mainecoons

I know a couple guys around your age. They are enjoying very much dating older, well educated and successful Mexican ladies. The Mexican guys seem to prefer them a lot younger and tend to ignore the older ladies, even though many are quite good looking and personable.

Don't think you are limited to expats.


----------



## Grizzy

I have read that the ratio of single women to men lakeside is 6 to one. And I know there are many many single women in our age group. So as Mainecoon said there is a good supply of both Mexican women (who are beautiful!) and expats within a decade of you in either direction.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

iu1971 said:


> They say there are around 8000 us and cdn epats, from just being there
> I would say the avg age is around 65-70
> 
> Rob


Thank you very kindly ju1971 this is what I was wondering. I am very excited to move down and regardless of the average age of the local residents I'm sure that I'll find great people either way. The information does help use to figure out if this is the right move or not. I have met (by writing) a great person that's 78 years old on this site and lives at the lake. It does show that good people come in all ages.



Grizzy said:


> I have read that the ratio of single women to men lakeside is 6 to one. And I know there are many, many single women in our age group. So as Mainecoon said there is a good supply of both Mexican women (who are beautiful!) and expats within a decade of you in either direction.


Grizzy thanks for the encouraging words, and I really am happy that I decided to take Spanish lessons over the next year before I move down. That should help me come time to speaking to the local (single) women.


----------



## Isla Verde

Mainecoons said:


> . . .The Mexican guys seem to prefer them a lot younger and tend to ignore the older ladies, even though many are quite good looking and


Here in Mexico City, I've found that there are some Mexican men (not the majority, mind you) who are quite happy to date a somewhat older gringa, like me .


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Here in Mexico City, I've found that there are some Mexican men (not the majority, mind you) who are quite happy to date a somewhat older gringa, like me .


:clap2: The last of the Red Hot Mamas! That's right when you got it flaunt it! Flaunt it!


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> :clap2: The last of the Red Hot Mamas! That's right when you got it flaunt it! Flaunt it!


That's not really me. I'm kind of on the shy side and don't have that much to flaunt, but I do enjoy the company of slightly-younger men!


----------



## Ken Wood

Skywalkmaverick said:


> It doesn't make that much difference. I just would like to know. Jeesh. Is there something wrong with that? I thought that's what these forums were for; getting answers to questions.


Yeap, Skywalker, that is exactly what the forum is chartered on, synergy was the buzz word a couple of years ago. Bear in mind though that the forum is no more than a microcosm of society. It is a place where you will find lots of answers, along with criticism of your spelling, your grammar, the format of your questions, etc. Having said all that, the final answer is that I love the forum, but I hesitate to contribute too frequently because I am one of those people who feel violated by having my small mistakes pointed out in a public forum.


----------



## Grizzy

RetiredVet the Lake Chapala Society organizes numerous "singles" events like meet and greets at local venues, bus trips to local sights, last month was an afternoon at the hot springs baths. I have no idea the range of "singles" that attend but again it is a good way to meet other singles, and someone always has a sister, daughter, friend etc etc. Check out their website it you are interested and I believe they have a yahoo email group to share info or chat.


----------

